# 2x10 flat bar road shifters ie tiagra All sorted now



## Nibor (9 Sep 2018)

anyone got any for sale please


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (9 Sep 2018)

@Freelanderuk might have some


----------



## Freelanderuk (9 Sep 2018)

Hi
I will have some and brand new calipers for sale once I have finished my conversion to drops,give me a couple of days


----------



## Nibor (10 Sep 2018)

Freelanderuk said:


> Hi
> I will have some and brand new calipers for sale once I have finished my conversion to drops,give me a couple of days


Do you mean shifters?


----------



## Freelanderuk (10 Sep 2018)

Hi
Yes I will have shifters and brake leavers and new calipers for sale


----------



## Nibor (10 Sep 2018)

I would be definitely interested in the shifters and levers mate give me a shout.


----------



## Freelanderuk (10 Sep 2018)

Will give you first dibs ,should be free Wednesday to take some photos,will be in touch 
Cheers


----------



## Freelanderuk (11 Sep 2018)

Pm message and phot sent
Cheers


----------



## Nibor (12 Sep 2018)

sorted now thanks @Freelanderuk


----------



## Freelanderuk (12 Sep 2018)

I have posted them this morning for you will pm your tracking


----------



## Nibor (12 Sep 2018)

Thank you


----------

